# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wynika badań biopsji - podejrzenie nowotworu pęcherzykowego.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
dziś odebrałam wynik badań mojej mamy (ponieważ mieszka za granicą) biopsji cieńkoigłowej. W poniedziałek mam już umówioną wizytę w jej sprawie u endokrynologa, ale nie ukrywam, że nie daje mi ten wynik spokoju.. Narazie nic mamie nie mówię (powiem dopiero po konsultacji z lekarzem), jednak jeśli ktoś miał podobny wynik badań biopsji proszę o pomoc / wyjaśnienie problemu. Oto wynik badania: 

Rozpoznanie histopatologiczne
Pod kontrolą USG wykonano BAC zmiany płata prawego tarczycy. Igłę uwidoczniono zmianie. Materiał zawiera dość liczne grupy i płatach komórek pęcherzykowych, tworząc struktury beleczkowe i mikropęcherzykowe. Większość komórek pęcherzykowych wykazuje atypię jądrową średniego stopnia oraz atypię architektoniczną (zagęszczenie i nakładanie się jąderkmórkowych, miejscami luźna kohezjakomórkowa) Ponadto stwierdza się krople koloidu i nieliczne makrofagiw tym hemosyderofagi. 
Wniosek:
Obraz cytologiczny zmiany tarczycy budzi podejrzenie nowotworu pęcherzykowego (follicular neoplasm/suspicious a follicular neoplasm) 

Proszę o pomoc jeśli ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie w temacie.
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## gamewial

W raku pęcherzykowatym nie da się jednoznacznie określić go w biopsji.
Trzeba czekać na operacje i wyniki his-pat po niej które ostatecznie potwierdzą nowotwór. Po operacji leczenie radioaktywnym jodem ewentualnie teleterapia klatki piersiowej. W razie przerzutów chemioterapia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje bardzo za opowiedz. 
Czyli w następnej kolejności będzie trzeba umówić się do onkologa chirurga żeby dowiedzieć się co to tak naprawdę jest ? 
Czy orientuje się Pan jak duże jest ryzyko przerzutów w podobnych przypadkach ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gamewial

Tak trzeba się do niego udać jak najszybciej. Pęcherzykowaty rak tarczycy ma procent 5 letnich przeżyć 84 procent ,więc rokowanie jest dość dobre jak na nowotwór. Ryzyko przerzutów zależy od wielkości guza, nie ma pani wyników usg w którym guz był opisany? Przerzuty występują do płuc, kości i węzłów chłonnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oto co jest napisane na zdjęciu USG guza

1D 2,33 cm
2D 1,90 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właściwie wszystko wyszło podczas USG tarczycy, z tarczycą jest wszystko w porządku, badania krwi pod tym kątem też były ok. Tylko że właśnie podczas USG został wykryty ten guzek..

----------


## gamewial

Jest to II stopień według TNM. Szybka operacja gwarantuje 97% 5letnich przeżyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Operacje napewno zrobimy jak najszybciej sie da.  A czy te okresy 5 letnie to juz wyrok czy sa szanse aby ten czas wydłużyć ? Domyślam sie ze kazdy przypadek jest nieco inny.. Ale chciałabym zrobic wszystjo co możliwe by ten czas przedłużyć! 
Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## gamewial

Rak pęcherzykowaty tarczycy charakteryzuje się dużym prawdopodobieństwem nawrotów po 5 latach (i więcej) dlatego łatwo leczy się pierwszy raz ale nawroty są o wiele bardziej skomplikowane do leczenia. Niestety jedyne co może Pani zrobić to usunąć guza poddać mamę leczeniu i liczyć ,że nawrotu nie będzie. Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje, moja mama ma dopiero 49 lat więc na pewno będziemy walczyć!

----------


## gamewial

A mama cierpi na inne choroby przewlekłe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miała swojego czasu problemy ze sztywnieniem i puchnięciem palców rano i bolała ją szyja(za co ponoć odpowiadał wypadnięty krąg)  ,bolały ją także nogi (opuchlizna na kostkach oraz ścięgnie achillessa tak że nie widoczne było naturalne załamanie, teraz już nie ma prawie po tym śladu). Bolały ją stawy czyli był chyba stan zapalny..
Badanie pod kątem reumatyzmu nic nie wykazało, inne badania też były w porządku. 
Mama wtedy uczęszczała regularnie do chiropraktyka który zdaje się, ją nastawił bo dolegliwości prawie minęły - nawracają powiedzmy raz na pół roku i wtedy mama przyjmuje przez miesiąc (przepisany przez reumatolog) Arechin.  Po za tym nikomu nie udało się inaczej zdiagnozować problemu. Problem zaczął się ok 4 lat temu, ale na dzień dzisiejszy jest już normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jedyne co dolegało w ostatnim czasie mamie. Po za tym wszystko było ok.

----------


## gamewial

Dobrze  :Smile:  Lekarz przed operacją przeprowadzi napewno PET-CT i scyntygrafie kośca żeby zobaczyć czy nie ma przerzutów.

----------

